# Chipped Planer Knives



## Shultzy (23 Feb 2009)

I can't claim credit for this tip as I read it in the Jan issue of "The Wookworker" in an article by Alan Holtham. I've copied it verbatim below.



> If there are any chips in the knives, you'll see a tiny raised ridge down the length of the board. To remove it, slacken off the blades and move one fractionally to the left and the other fractionally to the right. Then repeat the pass so each blade machines away the ridge left by the other one.



What a great tip, I tried it out today and it works :lol:


----------



## wizer (23 Feb 2009)

tsk tsk. You didn't know _that_? :roll: 

:lol: 

Employed by myself a few times. Doesn't work if the wood your planing has a tiny piece of staple stuck in it and you run the wood over the knives 4 times.

DAMHIKT


----------



## Shultzy (23 Feb 2009)

I bet that was a "Corby" piece, happened to me as well. I'm new to machine planing so it didn't occur to me  .


----------



## wizer (23 Feb 2009)

indeed


----------



## Trigger (6 Mar 2009)

Wish I'd read this post earlier. I've just spent the afternoon re setting my P/T and turning and resetting the reversable blades as one had a small nick in it.


----------



## Shultzy (6 Mar 2009)

Never mind, you will be able to turn them if you ever nick them again  . Better still invest in a Wizard Metal Detector.


----------



## Trigger (6 Mar 2009)

'Common sense isn't that common' I think I've just proved it :?


----------

